# Which blank for pier/IRI jigging?



## BasserJim (Feb 21, 2016)

, possible lures, And possibly some bottom fishing. Looking at the Croix Trek series. 7'6", MH, H, and XH. The MH does 10-20# and 1/2 to 1.25 oz, H does 15-30 and 3/4-2, XH does 17-40 and 1-3. I think that the MH will be a bit on the light side for the application. Throw on a gulp tipped buck tail and a teaser and I'll be at the upper limit of my casting capability, the H sounds good for jigging but might be a bit light for some lures, and the XH seems a bit in the heavy side, but I don't know for sure. Opinions? I won't be building the rod, I'm just specifying.


----------



## k_brad (Aug 12, 2015)

If you gave some more info on what you'd like to target and what times of the year you'd be fishing it might help people understand what you want to do with the rod. Many people have a dozen or more rods for fishing IRI depending on the conditions and what lures they want to use. I myself stick to 3 main rods, a 10' 2-5oz (heavy jigs and lures when the current is ripping), a 9' 1-4oz (what I use most often when targeting striped bass), and a 7' 1/2-2oz (flounder and smaller bass rod). This covers just about every situation pretty well. It would be tough to do everything I like to do there with only one rod. There are times when the current is going so fast that I've had to throw 5 oz to get to the strike zone.


----------



## BasserJim (Feb 21, 2016)

I'm looking mainly to target flounder. Leaning towards the 3/4-2 oz rated rod


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Spinning or Conventional ?

If conventional, a "Flipping Stick" - style rod might be worth checking out.

Does it have to be a "travel rod" ?

Tight Lines !


----------



## BasserJim (Feb 21, 2016)

ez2cdave said:


> Spinning or Conventional ?
> 
> If conventional, a "Flipping Stick" - style rod might be worth checking out.
> 
> ...


I'm leaning towards spinning just because from the research I have done, spinning reels seem more salt friendly with the ability to rinse them, etc. 

Almost all my trips to go fishing are family vacations, so the rod needs to break down to no more than 5 feet long


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

BasserJim said:


> Almost all my trips to go fishing are family vacations, so the rod needs to break down to no more than 5 feet long



Your 5ft maximum overall length, when packed, is a good thing. That opens you up to a great selection of 2-piece rods, rather than just 3 or more piece "travel rods". If possible, try to actually handle the rods you are considering to see how they "feel" .

In my opinion, you don't need to spend anywhere near the $500 price that those rods command !

*http://stcroixrods.com/products/saltwater/legend-trek/*

*http://www.tackledirect.com/st-croix-legend-trek-rods.html*

What reel will you be using ?

Tight Lines !


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

ez2cdave said:


> Your 5ft maximum overall length, when packed, is a good thing. That opens you up to a great selection of 2-piece rods, rather than just 3 or more piece "travel rods". If possible, try to actually handle the rods you are considering to see how they "feel" .
> 
> In my opinion, you don't need to spend anywhere near the $500 price that those rods command !
> 
> ...



Wel Dave .. How about show us all the flatties and specks you've caught? 

I mean you are such an expert at all kinds of fishing and all.


----------



## BasserJim (Feb 21, 2016)

I won't be spending $500 on it, will be paying for the blank and components. 

Looking to use a ????5000 series I think Shimano - possibly a Stella, maybe something JDM at a lower price point like the Twinpower


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

I have a St Croix Tidemaster 1/2 - 2 oz that I use. It is 8' long. Mine is conventional but they do have spinning.

Sandcrab


----------

